# Cumberland Island PW hunt in Nov.



## Bobby Linton (Sep 6, 2018)

Going to Cumberland to try my hand at the PW hunt.  I don't have any expectations for the game harvest. Just looking forward to a camping trip and meeting some new folks.  Anyone on the board plan to make the trip?  Look forward to possibly meeting some of you there.  If there is any interest maybe we can plan a meal.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 16, 2018)

Hunt results.  Beautiful island, great staff, good camping experience, no game taken.  I didn't realize there had been fewer than 10 deer taken in the last three seasons combined. There were around 30 hunters hunting hard from dawn to dusk and nobody harvested anything. I'm glad I went.  I walked further than I thought I could.  Can't really say that I would go back.


----------



## futbolwest (Nov 16, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> Hunt results.  Beautiful island, great staff, good camping experience, no game taken.  I didn't realize there had been fewer than 10 deer taken in the last three seasons combined. There were around 30 hunters hunting hard from dawn to dusk and nobody harvested anything. I'm glad I went.  I walked further than I thought I could.  Can't really say that I would go back.


----------



## futbolwest (Nov 16, 2018)

Sorry you could not connect on your hunt. Never been to Cumberland Island but I have hunted Sapelo and Ossabaw. I am from north Georgia and love seeing the scenery on the island hunts. I highly encourage you to apply for Ossabaw and try to find 1 or 2 or 3 other folks to apply with you so everyone can bring some gear and help with meals.


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Nov 18, 2018)

Wow didn’t realize there were that few deer.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 18, 2018)

pickettsfhunter said:


> Wow didn’t realize there were that few deer.


I was a little surprised myself.  You would think with 30 hunters somebody would have connected.  I have seen dozens of deer on public land this weekend, but I couldn't find one on the Island for the life of me.


----------



## b rad (Nov 19, 2018)

plenty of deer and not as many hogs anymore on cumberland


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 19, 2018)

b rad said:


> plenty of deer and not as many hogs anymore on cumberland


It was well run and the staff was super friendly.  Yes there are still deer there, but just think about fewer than 10 killed in three years on 9000 acres of wilderness area.  I would encourage anyone to go who wants to see the island.  The deer density is low.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 21, 2018)

futbolwest said:


> Sorry you could not connect on your hunt. Never been to Cumberland Island but I have hunted Sapelo and Ossabaw. I am from north Georgia and love seeing the scenery on the island hunts. I highly encourage you to apply for Ossabaw and try to find 1 or 2 or 3 other folks to apply with you so everyone can bring some gear and help with meals.


I applied for Sapelo and Ossabaw this year.  I wagered 3 points on Ossabaw PW hunt and was rejected.  I have heard from folks with fewer points getting selected.  I feel like I must have messed up during the application process.   I am going to look at this years results and wager 4 points on an Island PW hunt next year. Heard good things about the game management at Sapelo from a group on the Cumberland hunt.


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Nov 21, 2018)

You generally don’t need any points to get the Sapelo PW hunt.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 21, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I applied for Sapelo and Ossabaw this year.  I wagered 3 points on Ossabaw PW hunt and was rejected.  I have heard from folks with fewer points getting selected.  I feel like I must have messed up during the application process.   I am going to look at this years results and wager 4 points on an Island PW hunt next year. Heard good things about the game management at Sapelo from a group on the Cumberland hunt.



Unfortunately, it looks like you may have not wagered 3 points for Ossabaw like you thought. We were picked with 2 points for the PW hunt and I imagine some were picked with 1. They have recently changed the DNR website so I can't see what WMA I applied for, but I can see the points wagered.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 22, 2018)

I studied up some after this last rejection.  I should have wagered all my points on the hunt I would like to go on most.  I didn't realize if you wager say seven points and everyone who used three points gets selected, you are only deducted the three points.  I also thought a second choice would work as a backup to the first choice.  Looking now I realize picking a popular hunt for your second choice is pretty useless.   I'm like the new guy at the poker table who doesn't understand the game yet.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 22, 2018)

Bobby Linton said:


> I studied up some after this last rejection.  I should have wagered all my points on the hunt I would like to go on most.  I didn't realize if you wager say seven points and everyone who used three points gets selected, you are only deducted the three points.  I also thought a second choice would work as a backup to the first choice.  Looking now I realize picking a popular hunt for your second choice is pretty useless.   I'm like the new guy at the poker table who doesn't understand the game yet.


I don't bother with a 2nd or 3rd choice. It's nice that the DNR gives us a record of how many points it took for previous years and the points back that are not used.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Nov 22, 2018)

Danny Leigh said:


> I don't bother with a 2nd or 3rd choice. It's nice that the DNR gives us a record of how many points it took for previous years and the points back that are not used.


As a follow up, when you add three names to an application, do all the applicants get the benefit of the primary applicants points? Say I have 6 points and you have 0 and I add your name to the bid. I think that's where I goofed.  Thanks for confirming that 2 and 3 choices don't matter.  Looks like I should pick the one i want the most and wager all available points in the future.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 22, 2018)

If you add others to the ticket, then the points wagered can only be as high as the lowest points. Never hurts to go back and see what was saved.


----------

